# Ushered out of LYS



## phyllisab (Sep 23, 2013)

I purchased two skeins of yarn to make knockers at a new LYS. I was going to do two at a time so I casted on 3 stitches from each skein and then read the instructions and realized I only needed 50 yards per knocker. I took the stitches off the needles. I had not pulled but 3 feet off of each skein. I took one skein back to the store and the owner refused to exchange it because I had used it. Even after explaining what had happened, she still refused. The skein was still in the same condition as when I purchased it with the label intact. (This is a new shop with limited number of customers.) I told her that I had just spent over $100 two days earlier but I would not return and that she had poor customer service. She then ushered me out of the door. I would think she would do everything possible to keep her customers happy but apparently that is not the case. I live in Williamsburg, Va which is a small town and word spreads quickly of this type of treatment. Was I wrong about expecting an exchange without a problem?


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Used yarn is used yarn. Would you have wanted to buy it as new yarn?Owner could have handled it better, perhaps you could have also.


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

The owner should have given you your money back. Maybe you HAD used the yarn, but the entire skein was still intact. She could have sold it at a discount to another customer and kept you as a happy customer. Now she has a very unhappy customer who is going to give her a bad review if anyone asks about her yarn shop. Not good business at all.


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Used yarn!!!


----------



## youarekillingme (Mar 23, 2017)

I agree, I would had be ticked when I found home with new yarn that had been used.


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

Did the store have a visible policy about returns?


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

gigi 722 said:


> Used yarn is used yarn. Would you have wanted to buy it as new yarn?Owner could have handled it better, perhaps you could have also.


I totally agree. Shop owner could no longer resell your return as new and unused. Yes she should have explained it to you and handled the entire issue in a more diplomatic manner. I personally would not share this info with everyone you know. Could you perhaps use the yarn for a matching hat?


----------



## jjschue (Apr 19, 2013)

I give you bonus points for being honest - some would have just shoved the end back into the skein and returned it. Thanks for being honest because I would not want to purchase a slightly used skein of yarn.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry, I agree with the store owner. Once you use the yarn no matter how much, it is used and should not be sold as new.


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

It WAS used yarn, and that is not returnable. You may have had unrealistic expectations, and perhaps the owner should have explained her return policy in better terms. An unfortunate experience all around. Turn lemons into lemonade - make more knockers to donate and be happy that you can help someone with breast cancer.


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank you for making knitted knockers. I have been reading there is a shortage. This yarn will provide knockers for several women. Consider yourself blessed to be able to contribute to this wonderful organization.


----------



## just4brown (Jul 21, 2014)

I have read many complaints on here that yarn was purchased and when they weighed it, the ounces were not correct, therefore, someone may have used some and returned it. So........there is your answer. People don't like to purchase used yarns as new, especially if it has a high price. In your case you did not use some and then try to return.


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

Always check when buying what the return policy is. Used yarn is used no matter what and she'd have to mark it down and take a loss.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

gigi 722 said:


> Used yarn is used yarn. Would you have wanted to buy it as new yarn?Owner could have handled it better, perhaps you could have also.


 :sm24:


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Used yarn. You were honest but were expecting too much from the store owner. When buying new yarn from a store, one expects it to be unused. There are laws to protect the consumer too. The store owner was correct.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

You say it is a new shop - well, think about this for a moment: Whether leased or owned, the building housing the store needed to be paid for, sometimes a few months in advance. Then, there are the initial start up costs - any computer system, shelving, office supplies, etc. And staffing. Insurance. Overhead - electricity, heat, water. And so far, we haven't even stocked the shelves.... Now, there needs to be enough stock to attract as many customers as possible. Now, we have someone who came in to buy some of that yarn without checking first exactly how much they would need - ok, fine, we often suggest buying extra "just in case". BUT - we don't say, start using it then change your mind and try to make it look like you didn't use it and return it. Now, also ask yourself, what if you bought that previously used yarn, and find the end all kinky, and maybe a bit tangled from rewinding, and maybe a bit "frazzled" from being pulled out then put back.... You might be upset. You might think the store always sells "used" yarn. You might not go back.

Was the yarn that expensive, that you really couldn't afford it? Do you really need to get the money back? Could you sell it privately at a slight loss because it is "used"? (and if you say you don't think it fair that *YOU* take a loss, then why should the store owner?) Why not just keep the yarn, and make many more of the charity items, instead of just one?


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

Knit two knockers at a time again and again until both skeins are gone. They will be appreciated. Please don't give the knit shop a bad rep, there are too few of them and every small business owner need every break they can get. Especially when she was right. It seems that we are all too quick to embrace offense these days.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Well Ms Phyllisab! You must be very important that you can put a new LYS out of business! So, you are the one who started those nasty rumors over your own mistake! Did it not occur to you that you could maybe get more than one out of each skein? Go back and apologize, so you have a place to shop. It's real easy...two words..."I'm sorry."


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

In the US yarn skeins sell by ounces. I too have purchased yarn that was shall we say lightweight. I was angry as the yarn looked new but the skein was short enough to have be a returned skein that had been partially used. I did not go back to that yarn shop...But at a later date, while in a large department store I noticed a person watching me while I shopped. I made my choice and as I walked past them I noticed a large amount of yarn wrapped around their hand. Apparently stealing yardage from the skein. I was in total disbelieve, but I now carefully check all skeins before I buy them.


----------



## Alicatt (Aug 24, 2014)

Perhaps you could make amends with store owner stopping by with fresh baked goods?


----------



## coyote12899 (Feb 9, 2014)

How many times have people posted about wads of yarn tucked in skeins of yarn or skeins being short? I would think a regular Knitting Paradise person would know that returning a used skein of yarn was against the unwritten rules, no matter what they are knitting.

Just a thought,
Deb


----------



## pinkeyelash (Aug 13, 2015)

sorry, you are wrong, the yarn is used now, it was your mistake not the lys's. suck it up & put the yarn up for sale on here, or knit extra knockers.


----------



## PA_Knitter_Sarah (Jul 20, 2014)

samdog13 said:


> It WAS used yarn, and that is not returnable. You may have had unrealistic expectations, and perhaps the owner should have explained her return policy in better terms. An unfortunate experience all around. Turn lemons into lemonade - make more knockers to donate and be happy that you can help someone with breast cancer.


My thoughts exactly! More knockers. Everyone wins. It's difficult getting a new shop on its feet. Hopefully she will learn better customer service as she goes along. Give her a break and give her another chance.


----------



## Rosiee (Mar 13, 2016)

Sorry, but I agree with the other posters regarding used yarn. Used is used.

In today's world of WalMart and Amazon it is extremely challenging to keep a small "mom and pop" store of any kind open. This incident could have been handled better by both the buyer and the store owner. Please consider the damage that you could do to this shop before going viral.

Sit back, watch the sun rise or set, have a cup of tea or glass of wine, be thankful for all you have and let it go.


----------



## softstitch (May 8, 2017)

Perhaps the big box stores like Walmart, Michael's and Hobby Lobby will take yarn back and you see that stuff sitting on the shelf in terrible shape. Employees just put the yarn back on the shelf and most don't make a point of making it look 'good' again. The big box stores make big bucks and can afford to take products back. However, your LYS, doesn't get a big discount on the yarn they purchase and then sell back to customers. They have to make a profit on the yarn they sell in order to stay afloat. They know that Most customers won't buy yarn if it looks mussed up even a little. They have to be strict with their products that come out of their store, they have a reputation to uphold!

Sometimes an LYS will take yarn back, but only if it looks good, the person taking the yarn back knows you well enough and other customers aren't around when you bring it back, but this is rare. 

Most shops have taken to putting a small sign near the cash register with a brief note saying what they may or may not allow in returns. Most, don't allow return of anything, but there are exceptions at some shops.

Most of the time, I won't purchase yarn if even one strand is out of place, (cause who knows what happened with it ?) I will only buy messed up yarn if it is the only choice I have as I need one more skein to complete my project and it is the only one left and no other choices are available.
You can always make more of the knockers as they are a worthy endeavor and it would be very kind of you!


----------



## softstitch (May 8, 2017)

""In the US yarn skeins sell by ounces. I too have purchased yarn that was shall we say lightweight. I was angry as the yarn looked new but the skein was short enough to have be a returned skein that had been partially used. I did not go back to that yarn shop...But at a later date, while in a large department store I noticed a person watching me while I shopped. I made my choice and as I walked past them I noticed a large amount of yarn wrapped around their hand. Apparently stealing yardage from the skein. I was in total disbelieve, but I now carefully check all skeins before I buy them.""

What you have described as a way of stealing yardage is new to me! How do you check a skein for shortage of yardage before you buy it ?


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

If in doubt ask the clerk to weigh the yarn,most stores have small scales. Or squeeze it if it feels empty get another ball but do tell the clerk. It's mind boggling what people do. Pacs of 4 or 5 dpns missing one needle is common too.


----------



## tina.zucker (Mar 16, 2011)

Whether you agree or disagree, please remember to be nice. Some of the comments, which may be well intended, seem a bit mean.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Used yarn, I'd not refund either. I've bought yarn that had been tucked back into the ball. Wasn't happy


----------



## softstitch (May 8, 2017)

Thank you Cathie! I've never thought to even ask about this. I've only once ever had a problem with a light skein of yarn. So I guess this just didn't even think to ask about weighing the yarn. Most of the shops that I do go to don't allow return of yarns either. 

I'll start inquiring at the shops if they have a scale to weigh their yarns!


----------



## Pittgirl (Jan 6, 2017)

I wonder if this shop does mail order? I want to knit some knockers and would be happy to buy some from her.


----------



## Shautzie (Jun 9, 2013)

Why did you have to be ushered out of the store?


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

DorisAnn said:


> In the US yarn skeins sell by ounces. I too have purchased yarn that was shall we say lightweight. I was angry as the yarn looked new but the skein was short enough to have be a returned skein that had been partially used. I did not go back to that yarn shop...But at a later date, while in a large department store I noticed a person watching me while I shopped. I made my choice and as I walked past them I noticed a large amount of yarn wrapped around their hand. Apparently stealing yardage from the skein. I was in total disbelieve, but I now carefully check all skeins before I buy them.


Perhaps it was their yarn and they were trying to match. don't always expect the worst from people-most people are good and honest


----------



## sixfootmom (Mar 2, 2017)

In my opinion the shop owner should have given you a refund and used the yarn to make something for display in the shop.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

After reading our replies I believe you realize most of us empathize with you but agree with the owner. I would love to read you went back to the store and did not bad mouth them. Being escorted out the store makes me think that both of you need to apologize to each other.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

I just wish I had a LYS! There are fewer and fewer every week.


----------



## phyllisab (Sep 23, 2013)

Thank you for all your replies. It seems like I was the one in the wrong and until your comments, I was sure I had a right to be angry. I will not speak badly of her now but I will not return to her shop.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

RoxyCatlady said:


> You say it is a new shop - well, think about this for a moment: Whether leased or owned, the building housing the store needed to be paid for, sometimes a few months in advance. Then, there are the initial start up costs - any computer system, shelving, office supplies, etc. And staffing. Insurance. Overhead - electricity, heat, water. And so far, we haven't even stocked the shelves.... Now, there needs to be enough stock to attract as many customers as possible. Now, we have someone who came in to buy some of that yarn without checking first exactly how much they would need - ok, fine, we often suggest buying extra "just in case". BUT - we don't say, start using it then change your mind and try to make it look like you didn't use it and return it. Now, also ask yourself, what if you bought that previously used yarn, and find the end all kinky, and maybe a bit tangled from rewinding, and maybe a bit "frazzled" from being pulled out then put back.... You might be upset. You might think the store always sells "used" yarn. You might not go back.
> 
> Was the yarn that expensive, that you really couldn't afford it? Do you really need to get the money back? Could you sell it privately at a slight loss because it is "used"? (and if you say you don't think it fair that *YOU* take a loss, then why should the store owner?) Why not just keep the yarn, and make many more of the charity items, instead of just one?


These were my thought exactly


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Sherryc said:


> The owner should have given you your money back. Maybe you HAD used the yarn, but the entire skein was still intact. She could have sold it at a discount to another customer and kept you as a happy customer. Now she has a very unhappy customer who is going to give her a bad review if anyone asks about her yarn shop. Not good business at all.


 :sm24: :sm24: If resold as used yarn at a discount she could have kept two customers happy. Or she could have discounted the used part of the skein and sold it discounted as a "short skein less X yards." Someone would have bought it and again two happy customers. I think she was right to point out that used yarn is used yarn, but accommodation should have been made after your explanation. She must have more customers than she needs - unusual in this day and time.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

phyllisab said:


> Thank you for all your replies. It seems like I was the one in the wrong and until your comments, I was sure I had a right to be angry. I will not speak badly of her now but I will not return to her shop.


It's not fun to eat humble pie, but I appreciate that you have taken the constructive criticism like a lady. Maybe the shop owner will learn something from this experience too and become a better business person.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

eikeat said:


> I totally agree. Shop owner could no longer resell your return as new and unused. Yes she should have explained it to you and handled the entire issue in a more diplomatic manner. I personally would not share this info with everyone you know. Could you perhaps use the yarn for a matching hat?


Do you normally want to make your hats out of yarn that matches your boobs?

Personally, I've never bought anything to match mine because mine are usually not on display.


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

Danceswithwool, it happens all the time. Customers brings them back says they are defective cause she broke one and demands whole new set. Or they just steal one. Who knows why. And that's why LYS are closing down.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

CUSTOMER SERVICE IS GETTING BAD NOW NOT SURE WHY? MAYBE NOT ENOUGH TRAINING I THINK?


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

I don't know about your country but minimum wage stinks here. Think it's 11.45 an hour and people don't want to work for that. So you end up with people with no training or knowledge. Where I work he hired a 19 year old, knew nothing about yarns, patterns or knitting. Couldn't knit or crochet either. It's all about profit, so hire a kid for minimum wage or someone who knows the products and can help customers. But you'll have to pay her more for her knowledge. Who do you hire? It's a hard choice.


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

I appreciate that you now see that you had misplaced expectations. I agree with the majority of posts that you had used yarn and feel it was unreasonable to expect a shop to take it back. Perhaps it would have gone better if You started by asking the shop if they had use for it explaining your situation and suggesting another customer may want that dye lot. However at this point I would go back in and tell her you think the situation was misunderstood and that was what you had in mind. You would like to apologize for any misunderstanding and does the shop have a charity to donate it to. Life is too short and we have bigger issues than a skein of yarn.


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

Amen to that.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

BlueBerry36 said:


> CUSTOMER SERVICE IS GETTING BAD NOW NOT SURE WHY? MAYBE NOT ENOUGH TRAINING I THINK?


One reason is, stores are cutting back hours and there is big turnover in experienced help. Also, by cutting back, they know we will shop anyway, especially food stores, so at 5 pm on a Fri. 4 out of 10 aisles are not open and we fools stand in long lines with full carts! Retort from Mgr. is 3 people called in sick...yeah, sure.


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

Our Walmart is bad for that. Friday night, 36 checkouts and maybe 5 open. Can you spell profit.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

softstitch said:


> ... How do you check a skein for shortage of yardage before you buy it ?


If you're a frequent yarn-buyer, you could invest in a small electronic scale - pocket-sized and inexpensive on Amazon or eBay - and weigh the yarn yourself before buying.

I no longer buy yarn, but I did get such a scale. I'm making a queen-sized blanket with yarn my husband bought for me over a decade ago. I was puzzled that some balls of yarn are long enough to make a single square but others aren't. I began weighing them before each square, and discovered that almost _every_ ball is *over*weight! They're labeled as 40g, but some are as much as 9g over. These are all new, still bagged in packages of 10/pkg as received by the retailer from the factory. It's fun to weigh the yarn before beginning it; I like playing with toys. :sm17:


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Used yarn. Owner/employee was within their rights to refuse your return.


----------



## Butterfly53 (Jan 2, 2017)

You say that you bought 2 skeins, only started to knit from one. . . Why not return the unused skein? Why tink and expect to return the one you had started using on? What did I miss?


----------



## Fundogknit (Jul 22, 2015)

phyllisab said:


> I purchased two skeins of yarn to make knockers at a new LYS. I was going to do two at a time so I casted on 3 stitches from each skein and then read the instructions and realized I only needed 50 yards per knocker. I took the stitches off the needles. I had not pulled but 3 feet off of each skein. I took one skein back to the store and the owner refused to exchange it because I had used it. Even after explaining what had happened, she still refused. The skein was still in the same condition as when I purchased it with the label intact. (This is a new shop with limited number of customers.) I told her that I had just spent over $100 two days earlier but I would not return and that she had poor customer service. She then ushered me out of the door. I would think she would do everything possible to keep her customers happy but apparently that is not the case. I live in Williamsburg, Va which is a small town and word spreads quickly of this type of treatment. Was I wrong about expecting an exchange without a problem?


I hope you're kidding? Would you want somebody's used underwear, do you eat food out of the garbage? Nobody wants used yarn. You are being unfair to the business owner. Make more knockers with the leftover yarn, geez.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Sorry you had such a bad experience; but, I am glad you were honest about using the yarn.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

phyllisab said:


> Thank you for all your replies. It seems like I was the one in the wrong and until your comments, I was sure I had a right to be angry. I will not speak badly of her now but I will not return to her shop.


Thanks for telling us this. I know several people on the site are making them. Maybe you can sell it here.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Would you like to purchase a used ball of yarn. I know I wouldn't.


----------



## Lena B (Aug 15, 2015)

I agree with the store you did use the yarn 
Why could you not have knitted more Knockers ? they would have been appreciated 
Sorry about that but you did knit with it you were being honest but the store might have it return if another knitter had bought it 
Thanks for supporting this project a very wonderful one I have donated to,it a few times


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Look at the bright side. Now you can make more knockers.


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

LYS is very expsensive. Their markup is usually 40 to 50% but there's rent or mortgage, hydro, water, taxes, paychecks and then there's stock. It's not cheap for them either, and you import it gets more expensive. Walmart and Michaels are covered by head office.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

phyllisab said:


> I purchased two skeins of yarn to make knockers at a new LYS. I was going to do two at a time so I casted on 3 stitches from each skein and then read the instructions and realized I only needed 50 yards per knocker. I took the stitches off the needles. I had not pulled but 3 feet off of each skein. I took one skein back to the store and the owner refused to exchange it because I had used it. Even after explaining what had happened, she still refused. The skein was still in the same condition as when I purchased it with the label intact. (This is a new shop with limited number of customers.) I told her that I had just spent over $100 two days earlier but I would not return and that she had poor customer service. She then ushered me out of the door. I would think she would do everything possible to keep her customers happy but apparently that is not the case. I live in Williamsburg, Va which is a small town and word spreads quickly of this type of treatment. Was I wrong about expecting an exchange without a problem?


I think you were wrong. Knit more knockers and let it go.


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

It doesn't matter if the yarn was used or not. Many LYS do not take returns for anything but store credit. My cousin's husband bought 3 skeins of yarn to to tie onto handbells to identify them as his group's. When he got out to the car, my cousin said "That's too many, take 2 back." The store would not accept the return for cash and it had only been 5 minutes!


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

Since knitter's all have stashes why would you not have just added this extra skein to it?

Please consider going back to the store as they must have lots to offer you verses shopping online or the big box stores. You would be "the" better person...


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

klrober said:


> Since knitter's all have stashes why would you not have just added this extra skein to it?
> 
> Please consider going back to the store as they must have lots to offer you verses shopping online or the big box stores. You would be "the" better person...


She might find it difficult to do so after making an ass of herself the first time. But I agree with you, not only would it show she's the better person, but would support what hopefully becomes a great LYS, and resource in her community.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Sorry but it is used yarn. I wouldn't have tried to return it. I would have made something else with it.


----------



## maurnie (Jul 30, 2012)

Yes used is used.BUT what are knockers?confused.


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

While a large company like JoAnn might be able to afford to take back your gently used yarn, your LYS can't. You should have politely taken "no" for an answer.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

maurnie said:


> Yes used is used.BUT what are knockers?confused.


https://www.knittedknockers.org/


----------



## Sagarika (Jul 17, 2012)

I support the shop owner. Suppose you had been at the receiving end and found the NEW yarn you bought is actually used by someone? The shop would have got a bad name for selling used yarn as new.


----------



## beachknit (Oct 25, 2011)

gigi 722 said:


> Used yarn is used yarn. Would you have wanted to buy it as new yarn?Owner could have handled it better, perhaps you could have also.


Totally agree!


----------



## crochetknit Deb (Sep 18, 2012)

Wed was the only days I could get to the LYS. One Wed, the owner was there.
Outside, she asked me not to come in, because I was keeping the usual woman from
her work. I said sorry, how was I doing that. She never did tell me. I would sit there 
knit or crochet. Speak when spoken to. I would make the coffee run before I got to
the store (for her and me), but I was accused of drinking all her coffee. When I did
drink her coffee, I'd put $1.50 in the coffee can each time. I think I was asked to leave
due to not having large amounts of money to spend on the products. But I did buy magazines,
yarn, but I guess it wasn't enough. I do have Parkinson's; she was probably afraid I would fall.
Oh well, she must have ticked off others due to the stores not opened now. So it goes.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm not sure how much you paid for the yarn but I would have just made more knockers. They are really needed.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

phyllisab said:


> I purchased two skeins of yarn to make knockers at a new LYS. I was going to do two at a time so I casted on 3 stitches from each skein and then read the instructions and realized I only needed 50 yards per knocker. I took the stitches off the needles. I had not pulled but 3 feet off of each skein. I took one skein back to the store and the owner refused to exchange it because I had used it. Even after explaining what had happened, she still refused. The skein was still in the same condition as when I purchased it with the label intact. (This is a new shop with limited number of customers.) I told her that I had just spent over $100 two days earlier but I would not return and that she had poor customer service. She then ushered me out of the door. I would think she would do everything possible to keep her customers happy but apparently that is not the case. I live in Williamsburg, Va which is a small town and word spreads quickly of this type of treatment. Was I wrong about expecting an exchange without a problem?


Having not read all the replies but just reading your comment.....and to answer your question in a word.....yes. Used is used. I hope you are not trashing this new store because your thinking was incorrect and they were right. And, should someone do everything possible to keep a customer happy....no.


----------



## June515 (Sep 5, 2015)

How do you make two knitted knockers at the same time?
The yarn shop owner does not have good customer service skills. She should have offered you a discount on your next purchase.


----------



## josswoss (Jul 10, 2016)

sixfootmom said:


> In my opinion the shop owner should have given you a refund and used the yarn to make something for display in the shop.


I disagree 100%


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

If their policy is to not do an exchange on used yarn than she had every right to refuse you an exchange. Once you used it even over only 3 stitches it is technically used. I think you should have respected their policy. If I understand the entire message your were making knockers for charity so why not keep the yarn and make a couple more?


----------



## maurnie (Jul 30, 2012)

Thank you so much for the answer


----------



## knityknot (Mar 25, 2013)

Six of one half a dozen of the other.
How doe's anyone know if you had used just a small amount to finish of a garment and tried to take back the rest. But the shop owner could have given you the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes you were wrong. She would not be able to sell the yarn as new.


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

I would not have ushered you out of the shop but I would not have taken the yarn back - it had been used. I think the shop owner was right.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Our LYS does exchanges only on new, untouched skeins


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

She could have used the yarn as a yarn for people to use to try before buying or she could have donated it to a charity and gotten a tax deduction no matter how you slice it rude is rude LYS needs to have a visible policy, she needs people skills, now We assume Phyllis through a fit because she asked for an opinion she didn't say she was mad and stomped off so the assumption on this forums part was as bad as the owners behavior shame on anyone that assumed Phyllis behaved badly. It should be assumed at worst there was a miscommunication. Phyllis before I gave the store I would go back on another day and ask some questions, why did she treat you the way she did when you were asking questions like you had stolen something, does she have a policy for such situations? WHY not make more knitted knockers from the yarn? I am afraid from my point of view you didn't give us enough information and these questions are what I took from it.
My opinion is, The owner may set any policies that they like but they should be careful or their losses won't just be losses it will be bankruptcy and that could be stress reactions you saw as well, try again on another day you might get a different reaction with a calmer demeanor, good luck to you.


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

Personally, I wouldn't have even taken it back.


----------



## LinnK (Dec 12, 2015)

It is interesting that here others have suggested when buying new needles, to try them at the store first with a variety of yarns that you might be interested in using. WHAT do the YLS owners do with both of these " used" items after you have tried and discarded them from your consideration? Sell the needles and the yarn as used? Quite a loss there, but it must be their practice to put them back on the shelf, right?


----------



## Charann102 (Apr 26, 2014)

I agree with the store owner. She was not very diplomatic about how she handled the situation.


----------



## tdw7of9 (Jun 9, 2011)

Sorry all, but I disagree with most of you. True enough a bit of the yarn HAS been used, but the shop owner should have at least compromised with this customer on some level, and from what I've read the shop owner had absolutely NO right to "usher" her out of the shop. I'd post a review all right, telling what a bad business woman she is. Some people just don't need to be in business.


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

This is not siding with anyone. I've worked in 2 yarn/craft shops and some customers do come in looking for a fight. God knows I've had my share. You try to be polite and diplomatic but it can be difficult. Our return policy is on website, we generally offer store credit, not on anything used. Some say I always shop here and that's great but policy is policy. LYS aren't in the business to lose money. Put yourself in owner/clerks shoes, she may have had customer from hell before you came in and she's frustrated, it's not easy.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Although you were being honest, I think the owner was right in not wanting to refund for that one skein. Not everyone is honest, and it would be difficult to know for certain if the entire skein was in tact. However, her manner in handling this situation is most disrespectful to you--and "leading" you to the door is unbelievable--and not only would I never return to her store--I would be sure to "spread the word" about what happened. Even to writing a letter to the editor of your local newspaper. Where have good manners gone :sm18: :sm25: :sm07: :sm07:


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

phyllisab said:


> I purchased two skeins of yarn to make knockers at a new LYS. I was going to do two at a time so I casted on 3 stitches from each skein and then read the instructions and realized I only needed 50 yards per knocker. I took the stitches off the needles. I had not pulled but 3 feet off of each skein. I took one skein back to the store and the owner refused to exchange it because I had used it. Even after explaining what had happened, she still refused. The skein was still in the same condition as when I purchased it with the label intact. (This is a new shop with limited number of customers.) I told her that I had just spent over $100 two days earlier but I would not return and that she had poor customer service. She then ushered me out of the door. I would think she would do everything possible to keep her customers happy but apparently that is not the case. I live in Williamsburg, Va which is a small town and word spreads quickly of this type of treatment. Was I wrong about expecting an exchange without a problem?


She was doing great customer service. How happy would you be if you bought a skein that had been used ... even a little? Would you just trust that it was a full skein if you could see that it had been used? Not may of us would be all that happy to get home and find a "new" skein was uesd...even just a little.


----------



## tdw7of9 (Jun 9, 2011)

Sorry JTM, you're entitled to your opinion, but that was anything but great customer service. The woman was not only uncooperative but downright rude and she needs to be put out of business. If I had been the one treated in that manner I would have her bad review all over the internet by now. I won't publicize it since it wasn't my bad experience, but I would very much like to know the name and location of the shop so I am sure I never patronize her.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

A agree that some sort of overture, by you, could be worth your while to make amends. That will certainly tell you about the person who owns or runs the shop. She should great you with a big smile after that.


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

samdog13 said:


> It WAS used yarn, and that is not returnable. You may have had unrealistic expectations, and perhaps the owner should have explained her return policy in better terms. An unfortunate experience all around. Turn lemons into lemonade - make more knockers to donate and be happy that you can help someone with breast cancer.


I agree. I am sure you could knit more knockers and donate them to a charity. Or even make an extra set for the person who you are making them for. Summer is around the corner and no matter what fiber you are using. Knitted knockers are hot to wear. I am sure the person would welcome another pair or one to swap out.
Moonieboy


----------



## Temple (Jun 18, 2012)

jinx said:


> Sorry, I agree with the store owner. Once you use the yarn no matter how much, it is used and should not be sold as new.


I agree.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

tdw7of9 said:


> Sorry JTM, you're entitled to your opinion, but that was anything but great customer service. The woman was not only uncooperative but downright rude and she needs to be put out of business. If I had been the one treated in that manner I would have her bad review all over the internet by now. I won't publicize it since it wasn't my bad experience, but I would very much like to know the name and location of the shop so I am sure I never patronize her.


"needs to be put out of business" Come on, that is most unfair. The shop owner was correct in not taking back the yarn. We don't know the circumstances in which she felt she had to usher the lady out.


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

I agree. We don't know the circumstances.


----------



## theatermarye (Feb 8, 2017)

BlueBerry36 said:


> CUSTOMER SERVICE IS GETTING BAD NOW NOT SURE WHY? MAYBE NOT ENOUGH TRAINING I THINK?


A little off topic but cannot help but reply. Being in retail for over 30 years I have slowly watched the erosion of customer honesty and ethics. What really bothers me is when parents have children watch the transaction where they quite often lie, yell, bully a sales person rather than take responsibility for their own mistake. This behavior has raised the next generation of customers who have no respect for other customers in the store or the sales person. The old saying "the customer is always right" can no longer be true because products are now so very expensive and big box is not only killing off the little guys but also limiting shopping options and choices for everyone.


----------



## Judyannm (Oct 11, 2012)

Tdw7of9 I think you are being harsh regarding the store owner. There are two sides to every story and we have only heard one. We do not really know how rude the poster was, rarely is a store owner that rude without cause. Most people tend to downplay their behavior when they do not get their way. The customer is not always right, sometimes they are unreasonable.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I agree with the shop owner. You used the yarn. Every time you knit with the yarn it stretches it. I would not have liked to buy the used yarn.


----------



## SweetAlice (Dec 21, 2016)

I, too, agree with the store owner.
I also agree with the person who said you should knit more knockers. I'm sure these donations make you feel better inside. Charitable contributions always make us feel warm and fuzzy -- don't they?


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

phyllisab said:


> Thank you for all your replies. It seems like I was the one in the wrong and until your comments, I was sure I had a right to be angry. I will not speak badly of her now but I will not return to her shop.


Since it was necessary for the owner to escort you out...she/he must have felt you were making ascene. Now that you see that you really had no right to be angry...perhaps you should even consider an apology.


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

theatermarye said:


> A little off topic but cannot help but reply. Being in retail for over 30 years I have slowly watched the erosion of customer honesty and ethics. What really bothers me is when parents have children watch the transaction where they quite often lie, yell, bully a sales person rather than take responsibility for their own mistake. This behavior has raised the next generation of customers who have no respect for other customers in the store or the sales person. The old saying "the customer is always right" can no longer be true because products are now so very expensive and big box is not only killing off the little guys but also limiting shopping options and choices for everyone.


I agree!


----------



## tdw7of9 (Jun 9, 2011)

You're all entitled to your opinion. I stand by my statements. I didn't say the owner should have taken back the yarn, but she clearly should have compromised. That is just basic people skill, which she clearly doesn't have. Phyllis does have a right to be angry. I still say the woman should be run out of business...but then again treating people like that she'll put herself out of business quickly enough.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

tdw7of9 said:


> Sorry JTM, you're entitled to your opinion, but that was anything but great customer service. The woman was not only uncooperative but downright rude and she needs to be put out of business. If I had been the one treated in that manner I would have her bad review all over the internet by now. I won't publicize it since it wasn't my bad experience, but I would very much like to know the name and location of the shop so I am sure I never patronize her.


I am quite sure the OP wasmore than just "rude" for the shop owner, or sales person to "escort her out" ... you are a meanspirited individual to suggest "she needs to be put out ifbusiness" ..it is people such as yourself that create the lack of small business. Shop big box stores where theycan afford to sell used items as new, and not care a whit about the customer that will be buying that used item.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't think most yarn stores will let you bring back used yarn. You may have only used a few feet of it, but. . . . I hope you can find something else to do with the yarn.

Hazel


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Sorry, but you should have read your pattern more carefully before starting to knit. I don't buy skeins that look like they have yarn pulled out already.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

In regards to my previous post: although writing a letter to the city editor sounds like a good idea--it is NOT. Why? Because when we make negative statements about someone else (particularly in writing!!), it really only "lowers" our standards to those people! And, this is not what we want to do--now, telling a friend about the experience you endured--this I WOULD do!! There have been times I would like to express my sentiments to the public via the newspaper--but, bad idea!!! Move forward with your knitting--and forget that LYS!!!! There are otherstores who will treat you with dignity--and that's all we ask, eh??!!


----------



## 8536 (Feb 24, 2011)

yes!


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Sagarika said:


> I support the shop owner. Suppose you had been at the receiving end and found the NEW yarn you bought is actually used by someone? The shop would have got a bad name for selling used yarn as new.


But, this could have been solved by a polite and considerate owner--as well as using good manners!! The way this was handled was definitely the shop owners undoing!! I'd find another store for sure!


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

phyllisab said:


> Thank you for all your replies. It seems like I was the one in the wrong and until your comments, I was sure I had a right to be angry. I will not speak badly of her now but I will not return to her shop.


A very thoughtful and mature response. I do hope you can find good use for your spare yarn.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

luvrcats said:


> But, this could have been solved by a polite and considerate owner--as well as using good manners!! The way this was handled was definitely the shop owners undoing!! I'd find another store for sure!


But we only have the OP's side of the story. She could have been a "witch" from the get-go. If that was the case then the shop owner was well within her rights to not only refuse the return, but to remove the customer. As for me as the story currently stands I back the shop owner 110%. As to those that think the shop owner should be put out of business, just remember that when there are no longer any small businesses in your community and your only choice is the big box stores where customer service is almost non existent.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

I agree wth who said used is used so I think that owner could have handled you better to keep a potential regular customer and for good public relations. Perhaps she could have given you a slightly reduced refund and she could set up a "bargain bin" with each imperfect skein tagged with the fact that only three yards are missing. If a customer were to constantly do this then I might understand her not caring f you continued as a customer. I've said this before, the two LYS in my area, not five minutes away, have closed simply due to the behavior of the owners. The one I now drive to thirty five minutes away is growing and going strong and the owner is making money hand over fist besides having a ball attending events and hosting known pattern designers for classes at her shop.


----------



## Diane Jo (Dec 22, 2016)

As a compromise, she could have taken the yarn back and charged a "users fee" of 10% or so and then sell it in a discount bin.


----------



## alidakyle (Dec 20, 2011)

phyllisab said:


> Thank you for all your replies. It seems like I was the one in the wrong and until your comments, I was sure I had a right to be angry. I will not speak badly of her now but I will not return to her shop.


 :sm24: :sm01: :sm24: :sm01:


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

I always question when I purchase a skein of yarn that has loose threads or is not in the same condition as an obvious new skein. I have even asked if I could weight it just to make sure it's the same weight as a new skein or at least within reason... I agree with the policy of the store owner, just not how it was handled. 

maybe if all stores would at least provide a scale so that they could be sure, they are refunding money to a customer for a return that they will be able to re-sell the item for the same money they refunded.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Sorry but I agree it was "used" yarn when you attempted to return it.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Lesson learned. Read the directions before you start a project.

I agree with store owner. With that said, thank you for your willingness to make knockers. With the extra yarn you can make more.

Your honesty has been noted.

SEA


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Two wrongs do not make a right!

Buck up! And you admitted as much that this was the wrong thing to do. Just don't go back to the store. But please stop bad mouthing the store owner. Remember there are so few LYS around, think of this owner, new shop, she is on a learning curve also. Ask about store policy! 

We just lost another LYS in this area, I was heartbroken. Another one who had to give in to the big box stores! Sad!

Fiona. ????????????


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

She could have handled things better. But for all she knew, you could have used a few yards. I bought yarn at a BB store, one of the balls was several yards shorter than the other balls. Now I mostly buy from my LYS, I know I'm getting what I'm buying.

I think each of you should say you're sorry & start over.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

I have heard of many cases of yarn used to complete a project, used a few inches, and the customers returning the skein. I actually saw a lady in a store trying to finish her project by knitting with the skein she had no intention of buying! Another thought - could the person trying to return a used skein had been ill and tried to return a skein that could be contaminated? I sometimes wonder about this.


----------



## knit-knit (Aug 22, 2016)

It was used yarn.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

gigi 722 said:


> Used yarn is used yarn. Would you have wanted to buy it as new yarn?Owner could have handled it better, perhaps you could have also.


I have to agree.


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

theatermarye said:


> A little off topic but cannot help but reply. Being in retail for over 30 years I have slowly watched the erosion of customer honesty and ethics. What really bothers me is when parents have children watch the transaction where they quite often lie, yell, bully a sales person rather than take responsibility for their own mistake. This behavior has raised the next generation of customers who have no respect for other customers in the store or the sales person. The old saying "the customer is always right" can no longer be true because products are now so very expensive and big box is not only killing off the little guys but also limiting shopping options and choices for everyone.


Regarding customer honesty and ethics, I witnessed this in my local CVS pharmacy. A man and three children were stuffing their pockets and baggy pants with products and then bypassed the check-out counter, got in their car and drove away.

He was, in my opinion, teaching his children how to shoplift.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

You could have used it some place else. From what you are spending for yarn you do not look as if you hard hard up for the money and need the money for something else. If you trash mouth this store then you are doing wrong. Bit the bullet and never do it again. Go back and apologize for you conduct and make peace. It is so much better then revenge.


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

I'm glad you reconsidered your reaction. I'm sure you were frustrated at yourself but blaming the shop keeper isn't the answer. Having owned a business and worked most of my life for small family-owned stores I have found some-not all- customers take the "customer is always right" way to far. Some are just plain jerks and we tried our best to still treat them courteously in spite of it.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

jjschue said:


> I give you bonus points for being honest - some would have just shoved the end back into the skein and returned it. Thanks for being honest because I would not want to purchase a slightly used skein of yarn.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

sockyarn said:


> You could have used it some place else. From what you are spending for yarn you do not look as if you hard hard up for the money and need the money for something else. If you trash mouth this store then you are doing wrong. Bit the bullet and never do it again. Go back and apologize for you conduct and make peace. It is so much better then revenge.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

knit-knit said:


> It was used yarn.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Littlefalls (Mar 4, 2013)

What are "Knockers" ????


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

I agree the yarn had to be considered "used", but business people often have to make concessions if they hope to retain customers. It is not always about this one ball of yarn - - it's about losing this customer and those she will tell about her experience. If the LYS owner simply gave a refund and took the yarn back she could have easily marked it down 25% by putting a note on the wrapper that it was a full skein but had been pulled out thus the markdown. She could have then explained to the customer that she didn't usually give a refund on used yarn, but under these circumstances she would make an exception to her rule but could not do it again in the future.

This would have been an easy solution, no one would have been angry and she probably would have made the OP a long term customer for her shop AND, more importantly, she would have told her friends of her POSITIVE experience. Instead she is telling the whole town about her NEGATIVE experience.

Here are some interesting facts that maybe the owner of the LYS should read, have her employees read and take appropriate action. https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/20130604134550-284615-15-statistics-that-should-change-the-business-world-but-haven-t


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Yes, it was used, but perhaps the owner could have offered you a partial refund. I wouldn't want to purchase used yarn unknowingly, but if she marked the return at a sale price I would bet someone would buy. I'm sorry you had that experience, but if you put yourself in her shoes it will bring some understanding. Or, put yourself in another shopper's shoes and think about your expectations when you purchase 'new' yarn.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Littlefalls said:


> What are "Knockers" ????


They are knitted 'breasts', for people who have had mastectomies. This is a very widespread, wonderful project.


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

Another thing I want to mention, I had a friend buy what was supposed to be "new" skeins of yarn, at a community yard sale. Unfortunately the "new yarn" came with an insect infestation she had to get an exterminator to get rid of after she threw the contaminated yarn away. I used to buy yarn at yard sales, if it looked new and did not have an odor. I do not do that anymore.


----------



## tkrsoon (May 31, 2016)

Pocahontas said:


> It's not fun to eat humble pie, but I appreciate that you have taken the constructive criticism like a lady. Maybe the shop owner will learn something from this experience too and become a better business person.


Very well put, Pocahontas. This was an unfortunate situation all the way around. Maybe we can all learn from it. So much to be learned from our fellow KP'rs.


----------



## Momto8 (Feb 14, 2017)

phyllisab said:


> Thank you for all your replies. It seems like I was the one in the wrong and until your comments, I was sure I had a right to be angry. I will not speak badly of her now but I will not return to her shop.


At least return to apologize.....

:sm19:


----------



## Rita Rug (Mar 27, 2015)

Let's just support Phyllis.


----------



## Momto8 (Feb 14, 2017)

cindye6556 said:


> But we only have the OP's side of the story. She could have been a "witch" from the get-go. If that was the case then the shop owner was well within her rights to not only refuse the return, but to remove the customer. As for me as the story currently stands I back the shop owner 110%. As to those that think the shop owner should be put out of business, just remember that when there are no longer any small businesses in your community and your only choice is the big box stores where customer service is almost non existent.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Momto8 (Feb 14, 2017)

Judyannm said:


> Tdw7of9 I think you are being harsh regarding the store owner. There are two sides to every story and we have only heard one. We do not really know how rude the poster was, rarely is a store owner that rude without cause. Most people tend to downplay their behavior when they do not get their way. The customer is not always right, sometimes they are unreasonable.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## BalloonBeth (Aug 17, 2016)

She cast on from both skeins as she planned to knit 2 at a time.


Butterfly53 said:


> You say that you bought 2 skeins, only started to knit from one. . . Why not return the unused skein? Why tink and expect to return the one you had started using on? What did I miss?


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I would have been furious with the shop owner had I bought a skein or yarn and found when I got home that it had been used. I side with the shop owner. And think of all the extra knockers you can knit now!


----------



## tdw7of9 (Jun 9, 2011)

Well...I can only comment that it's sad to see so many people willing to be doormats for others.


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

tdw7of9 said:


> Well...I can only comment that it's sad to see so many people willing to be doormats for others.


Why is doing the right thing being a doormat?


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

tdw7of9 said:


> Well...I can only comment that it's sad to see so many people willing to be doormats for others.


?


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

cindye6556 said:


> But we only have the OP's side of the story. She could have been a "witch" from the get-go. If that was the case then the shop owner was well within her rights to not only refuse the return, but to remove the customer. As for me as the story currently stands I back the shop owner 110%. As to those that think the shop owner should be put out of business, just remember that when there are no longer any small businesses in your community and your only choice is the big box stores where customer service is almost non existent.


Exactly.


----------



## Momto8 (Feb 14, 2017)

tdw7of9 said:


> Well...I can only comment that it's sad to see so many people willing to be doormats for others.


So I'm ASSuming you are meaning that by humbling herself and setting her pride aside to apologize is the equivalent of being a doormat?


----------



## BettyAnn (Mar 11, 2011)

Local yarn shops only do exchanges when the purchased yarn has a manufacture defect - that is common practice.


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

I agree that used yarn is used yarn. The shop owner could not honestly resell it as new. I would not attempt to return as new yarn I had "tried". Once I have knit with it, the skein is mine.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

Sorry, but yes. You pulled out a length. I would not buy it for fear of it being a short skein.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

Thank you for making the knockers. That is a wonderful cause.


----------



## MashaBistitchual (Aug 3, 2016)

I don't know in how friendly a manner the owner explained that she doesn't take back yarn, but I can see why she would be unwilling. I wouldn't buy yarn that's been used, so she'd have to give a discount. She probably had a hunch that you would badmouth her when you said "bad customer service" that she kicked you out, and you apparently did intend to do just that before KPers sided with the owner. She could have taken it better, though. 

Some of the comments are downright disgusting. The LYS woman was inflexible and a bit rude, but you'd go to great lenghts to put an owner of a new small store out of business just because she refused to accept used yarn? I find most LYS owners unpleasant (irrationaly untrusting), but I'd never do that because they'd refuse to take back yarn.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I think you were expecting too much of this little store, to try and take advantage of them like this....don't "spread the word", in your little town, because YOU were in the wrong this time.


----------



## SquidgeWA (Apr 28, 2015)

Errors on both sides. Technically it was "used" yarn, but could/should have been returned at a small discount since none was taken from the skeins; and resold with a little disclaimer at an even smaller discount. Owner/manager certainly did not exercise good customer courtesy.

And thank you for knitting "knockers!"


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Sometime back there was a post about buying yarn, taking it home and finding a fist full of scrap yarn stuffed inside of it, and half of the yarn had been used. I understand your position, but also the shop owner/employee. how you you feel if you bought 'used yarn' not knowing it had been used?


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

deshka said:


> Sometime back there was a post about buying yarn, taking it home and finding a fist full of scrap yarn stuffed inside of it, and half of the yarn had been used. I understand your position, but also the shop owner/employee. how you you feel if you bought 'used yarn' not knowing it had been used?


That happened to me with a ball of the Premier Home Cotton I got from Herrschner's. If I remember correctly, there was 4 or 5 separate pieces stuffed into the center of the ball, around 7 grams worth. I was able to complete the project, it was only a washcloth, so not a big deal. I doubt it was a customer that did that. From the way the ball looked without the stuffed in pieces, it hadn't been used. I really think the factory did it.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Momto8 said:


> At least return to apologize.....
> 
> :sm19:


Agree 200%. 
Iwonder just how the OP displayed her anger. I would bet it was the cause of her being "escorted out."


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

eikeat said:


> I totally agree. Shop owner could no longer resell your return as new and unused. Yes she should have explained it to you and handled the entire issue in a more diplomatic manner. I personally would not share this info with everyone you know. Could you perhaps use the yarn for a matching hat?


 I'm in the Agree list/column.
No, you weren't returning it in the 'same' condition you got it.

I wouldn't want it; it's been used/handled and the shop doesn't know what else is in your home - pets, chemicals, anything or everything making it unfit for the next customer.

I'm not certain you ever explained why you wanted to return one of them, after working just a few sts.....


----------



## Former Leftie Knitter (Sep 28, 2015)

I'm so sorry about your bad experience at your LYS. I know of four people who have had similar experiences at one of our LYS's here. It was one gal's first time in the store! Needlesss to say she has not been back nor have I although the owner has only been rude to me on the phone when I called to get directions to the store. I should have listened to the little voice in the back of my head. The other store caters to people with a lot more money than I can spend on yarn. I'll stick to on-line buying.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Pocahontas said:


> It's not fun to eat humble pie, but I appreciate that you have taken the constructive criticism like a lady.


 I too appreciate that you came back to post an apology. Most would just feel righteous, shamed and never post again. If only you could now explain that to the sho[ owner; I like the postings by others about bringing in some baked goodies or other conciliatory gestures.

I do order most of my supplies online due to travel restrictions, but I occasionally shop locally (Knitsche in Downers' Grove IL) and they've always accepted returns for store credit w/o checking on wts.


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

I agree used is used. The shop owner would have lost money, plus she is letting people know when someone buys yarn from her it they are buying new not used. I'm sure you can use the yarn.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

JTM said:


> Agree 200%.
> Iwonder just how the OP displayed her anger. I would bet it was the cause of her being "escorted out."


I agree because when a person begins with I spent 100.00 in here recently it says I am not your average customer and you will do this for me.
Then to say I have the power to destroy your business with negative feedback to everyone in this town would make me escort her out to.


----------



## silvrepen (Oct 1, 2014)

Would someone tell me what a Knocker is?


----------



## NannyChrispy (Oct 29, 2016)

In my lifetime, I have run across a handful of negative, angry, unskilled shop owners who have really bad attitudes...it will happen. Life is too short to make a big deal out of people who don't value others...move on and enjoy life...let it go!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

rkr said:


> I'm in the Agree list/column.
> No, you weren't returning it in the 'same' condition you got it.
> 
> I wouldn't want it; it's been used/handled and the shop doesn't know what else is in your home - pets, chemicals, anything or everything making it unfit for the next customer.
> ...


She purchased too much.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

silvrepen said:


> Would someone tell me what a Knocker is?


A prosthetic breast.


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

It is used yarn!
I purchased 2 balls Vanna"s Choice Yarn, Taupe Mist, for a hat, to make for a friend.
First ball used and stared second. It turned out that there was only half and the inside was stuffed with with a multi-color yarn.
Went back to get another, it is discontinued - half a hat done, now what???
That is why I am with the store policy.


----------



## silvrepen (Oct 1, 2014)

JTM said:


> A prosthetic breast.


Thank you. I also used the Search button and actually found several posts from previous issues that also explained it as well. I don't know why I never ran across that before.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

One time I found a yarn (after looking off and on for two weeks) that was PERFECT for making the fluffy antenna that my Luna Moth needlepoint was crying out for. I swear. Crying.

I asked the lady if I could have 1 1/2". She thought and thought and thought and finally said she was sorry but she couldn't do that. She said she realized it was only 1 1/2" but someone might really need it.

I appreciated the way she refused me, even though I thought it was a stretch, and I've never forgotten her honesty. If she was that honest for "them" she would be that honest for me. And she was.

I went home and actually figured out what it would cost if I paid the $6.99 and used 1 1/2". My!!! It was a LOT!!!! I am somewhat... maybe a little... kinda.... guilty that I went to another store and sneakily cut it off the same yarn. It made great antennas. I haven't forgotten though, so I must feel a little guilty still.

It was 1 1/2" STRETCHED, you understand. )


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I would not have returned it, I would make something else....I've bought yarn from a shop that had been used before, I now don't buy from their


----------



## Momto8 (Feb 14, 2017)

Stephhy said:


> One time I found a yarn (after looking off and on for two weeks) that was PERFECT for making the fluffy antenna that my Luna Moth needlepoint was crying out for. I swear. Crying.
> 
> I asked the lady if I could have 1 1/2". She thought and thought and thought and finally said she was sorry but she couldn't do that. She said she realized it was only 1 1/2" but someone might really need it.
> 
> ...


Shame on you for stealing and then justifying your behavior. Amazing


----------



## missmarychristine (Jun 7, 2013)

Used


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Stephhy said:


> One time I found a yarn (after looking off and on for two weeks) that was PERFECT for making the fluffy antenna that my Luna Moth needlepoint was crying out for. I swear. Crying.
> 
> I asked the lady if I could have 1 1/2". She thought and thought and thought and finally said she was sorry but she couldn't do that. She said she realized it was only 1 1/2" but someone might really need it.
> 
> ...


You appreciated the way someone refused you but went elsewhere and stole yarn??? You should feel guilty. Stealing is stealing. Wow.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

samdog13 said:


> It WAS used yarn, and that is not returnable. You may have had unrealistic expectations, and perhaps the owner should have explained her return policy in better terms. An unfortunate experience all around. Turn lemons into lemonade - make more knockers to donate and be happy that you can help someone with breast cancer.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

I have bought several balls/hanks of yarn knowing I didn't need all of the yarn - but what do you do? Under NO circumstances do you steal the few yards you do need. You should feel guilty - maybe there are some things you don't need to share.


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

very true! I was 15" short of finishing an item(yes i measured to see) and had to buy an entire skein to finish or unravel half the item and try to fudge it. I chose to buy 1 more skein. frustrating, yes but never considered stealing. Maybe I was short because someone stole from one of my skeins.


----------



## Pittgirl (Jan 6, 2017)

O


bakrmom said:


> very true! I was 15" short of finishing an item(yes i measured to see) and had to buy an entire skein to finish or unravel half the item and try to fudge it. I chose to buy 1 more skein. frustrating, yes but never considered stealing. Maybe I was short because someone stole from one of my skeins.


 :sm24:


----------



## crochetknit Deb (Sep 18, 2012)

mamahen said:


> Regarding customer honesty and ethics, I witnessed this in my local CVS pharmacy. A man and three children were stuffing their pockets and baggy pants with products  and then bypassed the check-out counter, got in their car and drove away.
> 
> He was, in my opinion, teaching his children how to shoplift.


If you see people ripping off a place, why don't you say out loud "What are you stealing for?"


----------



## crochetknit Deb (Sep 18, 2012)

DorisAnn said:


> Another thing I want to mention, I had a friend buy what was supposed to be "new" skeins of yarn, at a community yard sale. Unfortunately the "new yarn" came with an insect infestation she had to get an exterminator to get rid of after she threw the contaminated yarn away. I used to buy yarn at yard sales, if it looked new and did not have an odor. I do not do that anymore.


I had the same problem with yard sale yarn, yarn from the thrift stores, yarn given to me. As a result, I will not buy used yarn, or yarn given to me. When I read about how great the thrift store yarn was, bargain wise, I think yeah, just wait.


----------



## selyasa (Apr 10, 2012)

@phyllisab

I wouldn't have asked for a refund, just added to my stash. How can you expect to build up a stash if you return your purchases? I'm guessing that you're young or a transplant, because you don't seem to understand community dynamics. Building a community is important. My family doesn't eat at chain restaurants or shop at big box stores for that reason. Put on your "big girl" shoes, go back to the store and apologize. She's probably a member of KP, lol!


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

I suffer from germophobia. I'd feel sick at the thought of the wool running through someone else's fingers


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

mamahen said:


> Regarding customer honesty and ethics, I witnessed this in my local CVS pharmacy. A man and three children were stuffing their pockets and baggy pants with products and then bypassed the check-out counter, got in their car and drove away.
> 
> He was, in my opinion, teaching his children how to shoplift.


And you even helped him with those lessons by not reporting him immediately to the store. I would not make an issue with the thief...but would tell store employees. Prices go up to cover theft. By not reporting you are aiding and abetting, in a very real sense.


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

klrober said:


> Since knitter's all have stashes why would you not have just added this extra skein to it?
> 
> Please consider going back to the store as they must have lots to offer you verses shopping online or the big box stores. You would be "the" better person...


 :sm24:


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

God's Girl said:


> If their policy is to not do an exchange on used yarn than she had every right to refuse you an exchange. Once you used it even over only 3 stitches it is technically used. I think you should have respected their policy. If I understand the entire message your were making knockers for charity so why not keep the yarn and make a couple more?


 :sm24:


----------



## BalloonBeth (Aug 17, 2016)

It could be very awkward, or even dangerous, to confront the thief. You should go to a store employee and mention what you saw so they can watch and stop them when they leave.


crochetknit Deb said:


> If you see people ripping off a place, why don't you say out loud "What are you stealing for?"


----------



## phyllisab (Sep 23, 2013)

Rita Rug said:


> Let's just support Phyllis.


Thank you


----------



## Shautzie (Jun 9, 2013)

Stealing is stealing, no matter what the item or how much is taken. In your
shoes, I would never have mentioned it to anyone. I would have bought
the entire skein and found a use for the rest.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Rita Rug said:


> Let's just support Phyllis.


Why? She was clearly in the wrong. She *should* have read her pattern before purchasing her yarn. When told it wasn't returnable she should have said "I understand", and walked out, added the yarn to her stash. Instead she chose to make an issue of it and threaten the shop owner with ruination. Small businesses have a hard enough time as it is in this economy. When her community has only B.B. stores to shop in it will be a shame. As a small family farm owner that sells what I raise I have to stand behind what I sell, because it only takes 1 customer to say "I'll never buy beef, or pork from Cindy again because..."


----------



## maggie16 (Jan 25, 2017)

I would not have returned the yarn but would use it for another project. I have owned a craft store and carried yarn. It is such a problem when people want to return an item I knew had been used.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

need2know said:


> It is used yarn!
> I purchased 2 balls Vanna"s Choice Yarn, Taupe Mist, for a hat, to make for a friend.
> First ball used and stared second. It turned out that there was only half and the inside was stuffed with with a multi-color yarn.
> Went back to get another, it is discontinued - half a hat done, now what???
> That is why I am with the store policy.


Could you frog the portion of the hat you have already made--and then perhaps use a 2nd color with the 1st to complete it? It would still be lovely. 
Such a shame, however, that someone else mixed the skein with another yarn. This is one of the main reason stores will not accept a return skein--and it is understandable. The person who returned that skein of yarn is an example of dishonesty without any consideration for others.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

BalloonBeth said:


> It could be very awkward, or even dangerous, to confront the thief. You should go to a store employee and mention what you saw so they can watch and stop them when they leave.


My husband ( a retired police officer) grabbed a thief in the pharmacy. The young man was stealing perfumes. Hubby had him round the chest and the man was kicking stuff off the shelves. He was very agitated. To our surprise the shop owner told hubby to let the thief go. They must have thought it would take too long for the police to arrive, and meantime the thief was wrecking the shop. Hubby said he wouldn't bother if he saw something like that again.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> Why? She was clearly in the wrong. She *should* have read her pattern before purchasing her yarn. When told it wasn't returnable she should have said "I understand", and walked out, added the yarn to her stash. Instead she chose to make an issue of it and threaten the shop owner with ruination. Small businesses have a hard enough time as it is in this economy. When her community has only B.B. stores to shop in it will be a shame. As a small family farm owner that sells what I raise I have to stand behind what I sell, because it only takes 1 customer to say "I'll never buy beef, or pork from Cindy again because..."


I believe she has responded in an appropriate way. She's admitted that she was wrong. Support her for trying to make amends. Perhaps she will go the second mile, go back to the LYS and apologize for her behavior and reestablish a relationship with this lady. Amazing things can happen when we forgive one another.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Momto8 said:


> Shame on you for stealing and then justifying your behavior. Amazing


Yes I know. That's why I'm still feeling guilty after all these years.


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

luvrcats, thank you for your reply. The hat was for a friend, her choice of color. She will look for another yarn she likes.
I frogged the problem and have a place that is happy with any yarn donation.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Pocahontas said:


> I believe she has responded in an appropriate way. She's admitted that she was wrong. Support her for trying to make amends. Perhaps she will go the second mile, go back to the LYS and apologize for her behavior and reestablish a relationship with this lady. Amazing things can happen when we forgive one another.


I must have missed something... the last I saw from her, she said she did admit she was wrong...and would not remain angry since reading all the responses from KP members... but would NOT return to the store. Somehow that does not sound to me like she is ready or willing to make amends. If I did miss that, I offer my apology.


----------



## phyllisab (Sep 23, 2013)

The one thing I did not include of my unfortunate experience at the LYS was that I had been there twice before and had not received good service. On both occasions the owner had spoken to me when I walked in but never got out of her chair to offer assistance until I asked for help in locating an item. On the second visit I had also spent $100. I saw no reason to include this in my previous posts because it was not relevant. So, with three unhappy visits, I certainly will not return. She apparently does not need my $'s.


----------



## theatermarye (Feb 8, 2017)

I think enough has been said. It is time to put the whole misadventure to bed. 
The only good outcome to all of this is that myself and many others who did not know what they were now -- thanks to this topic -- have learned about the knotted knockers program. What a wonderful charitable program and project for those looking to help other women.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

phyllisab said:


> The one thing I did not include of my unfortunate experience at the LYS was that I had been there twice before and had not received good service. On both occasions the owner had spoken to me when I walked in but never got out of her chair to offer assistance until I asked for help in locating an item. On the second visit I had also spent $100. I saw no reason to include this in my previous posts because it was not relevant. So, with three unhappy visits, I certainly will not return. She apparently does not need my $'s.


You did mention spending $100 previously, as though that should have allowed you to return USED yarn. Personally, I prefer to allowed to brwse in a yarn shop, without someone hovering over me. If I require assistance and the shop keeper is responsive...I find that helpful rather than rude. If you felt she was "rude" the first time, why on earth would you go back to spend $100???


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

I wouldn't like to buy yarn that had been bought and returned. Sorry kper....


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

phyllisab said:


> The one thing I did not include of my unfortunate experience at the LYS was that I had been there twice before and had not received good service. On both occasions the owner had spoken to me when I walked in but never got out of her chair to offer assistance until I asked for help in locating an item. On the second visit I had also spent $100. I saw no reason to include this in my previous posts because it was not relevant. So, with three unhappy visits, I certainly will not return. She apparently does not need my $'s.


I actually like being left to look around, rather than feeling that the store person is hovering nearby. If I need assistance, I just ask. The store owner may think that's how her customers prefer it.
If I was in your position, I think I'd go back (or phone) and try to discuss the misunderstanding with the owner. You may end up being great friends if given the chance, as you clearly have knitting in common, and maybe more.


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

phyllisab said:


> I purchased two skeins of yarn to make knockers at a new LYS. I was going to do two at a time so I casted on 3 stitches from each skein and then read the instructions and realized I only needed 50 yards per knocker. I took the stitches off the needles. I had not pulled but 3 feet off of each skein. I took one skein back to the store and the owner refused to exchange it because I had used it. Even after explaining what had happened, she still refused. The skein was still in the same condition as when I purchased it with the label intact. (This is a new shop with limited number of customers.) I told her that I had just spent over $100 two days earlier but I would not return and that she had poor customer service. She then ushered me out of the door. I would think she would do everything possible to keep her customers happy but apparently that is not the case. I live in Williamsburg, Va which is a small town and word spreads quickly of this type of treatment. Was I wrong about expecting an exchange without a problem?


Maybe you can make this into lemonade. Personally, I do everything that I can to support my local owners. Maybe you could return to the store and ask if the owner would consider a store credit. Used yarn is used yarn but she could resell the yarn at a discount and still keep her original sale AND have a contented loyal customer and you would have a store credit, thus would return to the store in the future AND could also double the number of knockers you could donate. . Would that work?


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

phyllisab said:


> The one thing I did not include of my unfortunate experience at the LYS was that I had been there twice before and had not received good service. On both occasions the owner had spoken to me when I walked in but never got out of her chair to offer assistance until I asked for help in locating an item. On the second visit I had also spent $100. I saw no reason to include this in my previous posts because it was not relevant. So, with three unhappy visits, I certainly will not return. She apparently does not need my $'s.


Now it sounds like you are just whining. So because you supposedly had bad service two other times, she should take your used yarn back; and, what you spend in a store is irrelevant. I guess she figured, if you needed help you would ask. Sounds like you are just trying to justify your actions. The best thing you can do, get over it!


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

phyllisab said:


> The one thing I did not include of my unfortunate experience at the LYS was that I had been there twice before and had not received good service. On both occasions the owner had spoken to me when I walked in but never got out of her chair to offer assistance until I asked for help in locating an item. On the second visit I had also spent $100. I saw no reason to include this in my previous posts because it was not relevant. So, with three unhappy visits, I certainly will not return. She apparently does not need my $'s.


You certainly have taken a beating from the Holier Than Thou section of KP! I'm surprised you haven't had a bible or two tossed at you. :sm09: I think you've handled the negativity with extreme maturity.

There are some folks here "demanding" that you return, spend more money, apologize, whatever. A decision like that is yours and yours alone to make. You may spend *your* money where you wish. No explanation necessary. I'm sure there are KPers that won't accept your decision but they need to get their own life and make their own choices.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

PRIN4 said:


> Maybe you can make this into lemonade. Personally, I do everything that I can to support my local owners. Maybe you could return to the store and ask if the owner would consider a store credit. Used yarn is used yarn but she could resell the yarn at a discount and still keep her original sale AND have a contented loyal customer and you would have a store credit, thus would return to the store in the future AND could also double the number of knockers you could donate. . Would that work?


Please tell me why on earth you think the store owner should give a "store credit" for used yarn. Why should store owner take a loss for someone who used the yarn, threatened her with bad mouthing the store which could lead to serious business losses.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

cah said:


> You certainly have taken a beating from the Holier Than Thou section of KP! I'm surprised you haven't had a bible or two tossed at you. :sm09: I think you've handled the negativity with extreme maturity.
> 
> There are some folks here "demanding" that you return, spend more money, apologize, whatever. A decision like that is yours and yours alone to make. You may spend *your* money where you wish. No explanation necessary. I'm sure there are KPers that won't accept your decision but they need to get their own life and make their own choices.


I don't think it's the holier than thou section, but, maybe people who have bought yarn only to get home and realize it has been used. If you can't handle the negativity, than don't post. She should do what makes her happy and spend her money wherever she wants.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

cah said:


> You certainly have taken a beating from the Holier Than Thou section of KP! I'm surprised you haven't had a bible or two tossed at you. :sm09: I think you've handled the negativity with extreme maturity.
> 
> There are some folks here "demanding" that you return, spend more money, apologize, whatever. A decision like that is yours and yours alone to make. You may spend *your* money where you wish. No explanation necessary. I'm sure there are KPers that won't accept your decision but they need to get their own life and make their own choices.


Big box stores often just take yarn back... put it back on the shelf and never check weight to see if it is all there. So buyer beware. 
I did not see a single response of anyone "demanding" she return, spend more money or even apologize... A strong suggestion.. yes. She really should apologize. She was in the wrong to get angry and threaten the store owner...and in her own words... she said she now understands that she should not be angry. Big deal... her behavior was inappropriate. What should have happened was simply saying OK to not being able to return a used item. Instead she got "angry and threatened store owner" for which I surely would have ushered her out...if not called security ( if such was available) to have her ushered out.
Yes it is too bad she did not read her pattern first to know she did not need two skeins to complete a single set of "knitted knockers"... that was only her first mistake... and I would fell bad for her for that....But she made it much worse with her bad behavior and that is what she should apologize for. I am sure that the store owner will be thrilled if she never returns.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

I still don't understand why she didn't just make 2 sets of knockers or just keep the other yarn. Seems money wasn't a problem as she spent $100.00 the week before.


----------



## crochetknit Deb (Sep 18, 2012)

Irene P said:


> I have heard of many cases of yarn used to complete a project, used a few inches, and the customers returning the skein. I actually saw a lady in a store trying to finish her project by knitting with the skein she had no intention of buying! Another thought - could the person trying to return a used skein had been ill and tried to return a skein that could be contaminated? I sometimes wonder about this.


Did you say anything to anyone about this "lady"?


----------



## crochetknit Deb (Sep 18, 2012)

BalloonBeth said:


> It could be very awkward, or even dangerous, to confront the thief. You should go to a store employee and mention what you saw so they can watch and stop them when they leave.


I can yell loud enough to be heard all over the store. I should have 
said I'd yell.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I am finding more and more big box yarns that look like they were involved in a wreck before reaching the shelves. I won't buy it if it looks like a big rig ran over it, ends hanging and wrappers torn or missing. For the skeins I do buy I put a finger in each end and squeeze until my finger tips touch and then twirl a little to see if the center is hollow, stuffed with paper or just feels lighter.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

MartiG said:


> I agree wth who said used is used so I think that owner could have handled you better to keep a potential regular customer and for good public relations. Perhaps she could have given you a slightly reduced refund and she could set up a "bargain bin" with each imperfect skein tagged with the fact that only three yards are missing. If a customer were to constantly do this then I might understand her not caring f you continued as a customer. I've said this before, the two LYS in my area, not five minutes away, have closed simply due to the behavior of the owners. The one I now drive to thirty five minutes away is growing and going strong and the owner is making money hand over fist besides having a ball attending events and hosting known pattern designers for classes at her shop.


I agree with you. Small business owners need to keep their customers, especially new stores. A compromise was definitely in order, where the owner could have offered a discount on a future purchase and keep her no return on used yarn policy in effect. That would have been a win/win for both parties. Since the LYS cant compete with the big box stores on price, they must do a better job with customer relations and service.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

KnittyGritty800 said:


> I agree the yarn had to be considered "used", but business people often have to make concessions if they hope to retain customers. It is not always about this one ball of yarn - - it's about losing this customer and those she will tell about her experience. If the LYS owner simply gave a refund and took the yarn back she could have easily marked it down 25% by putting a note on the wrapper that it was a full skein but had been pulled out thus the markdown. She could have then explained to the customer that she didn't usually give a refund on used yarn, but under these circumstances she would make an exception to her rule but could not do it again in the future.
> 
> This would have been an easy solution, no one would have been angry and she probably would have made the OP a long term customer for her shop AND, more importantly, she would have told her friends of her POSITIVE experience. Instead she is telling the whole town about her NEGATIVE experience.
> 
> Here are some interesting facts that maybe the owner of the LYS should read, have her employees read and take appropriate action. https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/20130604134550-284615-15-statistics-that-should-change-the-business-world-but-haven-t


Thank you for sharing that article. The owner can definitely use some help in her customer service.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I agree with you. Small business owners need to keep their customers, especially new stores. A compromise was definitely in order, where the owner could have offered a discount on a future purchase and keep her no return on used yarn policy in effect. That would have been a win/win for both parties. Since the LYS cant compete with the big box stores on price, they must do a better job with customer relations and service.


I disagree, if she does it for one, and word got out, she would have to do it for others. She is in business to make money, she is a small business not in it to compete with the box stores. She probably is selling better quality yarn than what you can get in the chain stores. Yes she needs good customer service but customers need to respect store policies and be understanding good customers. Don't pitch a temper tantrum when you don't get your way.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Ladyj960 said:


> Don't pitch a temper tantrum when you don't get your way.


Where did the OP say she "pitched a temper tantrum"? That part was made up as we went along. Another thing that got made up was that she had "threatened" the business in some way. The OP has said very little but this has turned into one heck of a story. The way you guys tell it is much more dramatic, even funny considering it was only one skein of yarn. However, that's not what was written here.

In the sequel, does she have a loaded gun? :sm09: At least then the yarn security officer will have something to do ... :sm09:


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I agree with you. Small business owners need to keep their customers, especially new stores. A compromise was definitely in order, where the owner could have offered a discount on a future purchase and keep her no return on used yarn policy in effect. That would have been a win/win for both parties. Since the LYS cant compete with the big box stores on price, they must do a better job with customer relations and service.


Not a win for the store owner... just a win for the obnoxious customer who was demanding a refund on used yarn. Since the store owner had to "usher her out" she had to have been presenting a problem. Customer is always right...only when the customer is not threatening the store owner, or displaying her anger in any other way. Why did she get so darned angry. Just because she spent $100 a day or so before??? No one needs customers who cause trouble in the store.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

cah said:


> Where did the OP say she "pitched a temper tantrum"? That part was made up as we went along. Another thing that got made up was that she had "threatened" the business in some way. The OP has said very little but this has turned into one heck of a story. The way you guys tell it is much more dramatic, even funny considering it was only one skein of yarn. However, that's not what was written here.
> 
> In the sequel, does she have a loaded gun? :sm09: At least then the yarn security officer will have something to do ... :sm09:


--------

phyllisab Joined: Sep 23, 2013 Posts: 787 Loc: Williamsburg, VA

I purchased two skeins of yarn to make knockers at a new LYS. I was going to do two at a time so I casted on 3 stitches from each skein and then read the instructions and realized I only needed 50 yards per knocker. I took the stitches off the needles. I had not pulled but 3 feet off of each skein. I took one skein back to the store and the owner refused to exchange it because I had used it. Even after explaining what had happened, she still refused. The skein was still in the same condition as when I purchased it with the label intact. (This is a new shop with limited number of customers.) I told her that I had just spent over $100 two days earlier but I would not return and that she had poor customer service. She then ushered me out of the door. I would think she would do everything possible to keep her customers happy but apparently that is not the case. I live in Williamsburg, Va which is a small town and word spreads quickly of this type of treatment. Was I wrong about expecting an exchange without a problem?
---------

Temper tantrum.???? What did she say to get "ushered" out of the store.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Cathie bargenda said:


> I agree. We don't know the circumstances.


I agree. It is possible the customer could have started with a loud and nasty attitude, creating a problem for the owner of the store and refused to accept the company's policy. Sometimes, people take out their problems on others not deserving it by being nasty. This should not be tolerated, be it a customer OR a store owner.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

mamahen said:


> Regarding customer honesty and ethics, I witnessed this in my local CVS pharmacy. A man and three children were stuffing their pockets and baggy pants with products and then bypassed the check-out counter, got in their car and drove away.
> 
> He was, in my opinion, teaching his children how to shoplift.


u

i saw a similar problem in a store once and went to one of the employees and told them what was going on and the people, four of them, should be watched. The employee went right over to them and offered to help them. They did not buy much, putting a lot of small things back on the shelf. The employee walked them to the register and thanked them for their purchase as they left. Good PR, don't you think?


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Ladyj960 said:


> --------
> 
> phyllisab Joined: Sep 23, 2013 Posts: 787 Loc: Williamsburg, VA
> 
> ...


You didn't have to quote the first post. I'd read it. That's not my definition of a temper tantrum. I don't know what she said but we can make it up just like we've been doing ... I say she said the eff word, then the "B" word, then her eyes rolled back in her head, she spit green puke, and that's when the yarn security guard showed up to take her to jail. The real question is who paid her bail? Was it Berroco? Tune in next week for the continuing drama! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Stephhy said:


> One time I found a yarn (after looking off and on for two weeks) that was PERFECT for making the fluffy antenna that my Luna Moth needlepoint was crying out for. I swear. Crying.
> 
> I asked the lady if I could have 1 1/2". She thought and thought and thought and finally said she was sorry but she couldn't do that. She said she realized it was only 1 1/2" but someone might really need it.
> 
> ...


You should be ashamed of yourself - that is stealing!


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

cah said:


> You didn't have to quote the first post. I'd read it. That's not my definition of a temper tantrum. I don't know what she said but we can make it up just like we've been doing ... I say she said the eff word, then the "B" word, then her eyes rolled back in her head, she spit green puke, and that's when the yarn security guard showed up to take her to jail. The real question is who paid her bail? Was it Berroco? Tune in next week for the continuing drama! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Blah, blah, blah, to each his own. ????????????‍♀


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

crochetknit Deb said:


> Did you say anything to anyone about this "lady"?


Yes, I did. I found an employee and told her. She went up to the lady and, with a smile, told her she would have to buy the yarn to use it. The lady did pay for it. When you think about this, she could have been arrested for theft. The woman with her was standing guard while she did the knitting, and she could have also been arrested as an accessory to theft. It's unbelievable what people will try to get away with.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Does everyone agree, that this topic has gone on long enough?


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

bettyirene said:


> Does everyone agree, that this topic has gone on long enough?


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Shautzie (Jun 9, 2013)

We are now on page FIFTEEN about this subject. Time to end it.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Shautzie said:


> We are now on page FIFTEEN about this subject. Time to end it.


If you felt that way then there was no need to post.


----------



## phyllisab (Sep 23, 2013)

I got the message, thanks to all for their comments.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I am sorry for you, but for myself, I would not like to find yarn I had bought had been used. Just make extra knockers and chalk it up to experience.


----------



## phyllisab (Sep 23, 2013)

kippyfure said:


> I am sorry for you, but for myself, I would not like to find yarn I had bought had been used. Just make extra knockers and chalk it up to experience.


Don't be sorry for me, I am a big girl now, and can take it. Just to be clear to all who responded, I only cast on three stitches with this yarn.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

You were very clear. You USED the yarn to cast on 3 stitches.


phyllisab said:


> Don't be sorry for me, I am a big girl now, and can take it. Just to be clear to all who responded, I only cast on three stitches with this yarn.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

jinx said:


> You were very clear. You USED the yarn to cast on 3 stitches.


And removed 3 feet from the skein.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

I applaud your honesty. You could have cut a couple yards off and tried to return it, but you didn't.

The owner should have given you a partial refund, and resold the yarn at a discount price. 

I would not go back after being ushered out of the store. A sale of $100, is nothing compared to what you might have purchased over time. She looses.


----------



## molsmum (May 15, 2016)

I agree. Points for being honest. Some people would have just cut the used part off the end and then took it back. As it was a new LYS, I am sure the owner could have refunded a portion of your money and then used the wool to make something for her store.


----------



## Momto8 (Feb 14, 2017)

molsmum said:


> I agree. Points for being honest. Some people would have just cut the used part off the end and then took it back. As it was a new LYS, I am sure the owner could have refunded a portion of your money and then used the wool to make something for her store.


Points for honesty, really? Her actions of not reading the pattern properly resulted in what my husband calls 'paying stupid tax'. In other words her error so suck it up buttercup and own your error by keeping the yarn and paying it forward by making more knockers. Now that's making lemonade out of her lemons. The owner should not have to eat the loss on her behalf nor should the owner have to make something for the shop. Can you imagine the insanity if every customer wanted to return an item? I don't understand why the owner should have to be inconvenienced because Phyllis didn't do her due diligence.


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Some people are that way...Not nice! Here in Virginia Beach, we too have a snippy

store. I occassionally drop in to see what's new, but don't purchase, not my budget.

There are fewer and fewer shops. Let's meet for coffee sometime.

Sharon in Virginia Beach


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

vabchnonnie said:


> Some people are that way...Not nice! Here in Virginia Beach, we too have a snippy
> 
> store. I occassionally drop in to see what's new, but don't purchase, not my budget.
> 
> ...


Did it ever occur to you that perhaps the OP was a bit "snippy" when trying to return used yarn??? 
Some store owners are just really tired of shoppers who try to return used items and get annoyed by not being able to do so.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Momto8 said:


> Points for honesty, really? Her actions of not reading the pattern properly resulted in what my husband calls 'paying stupid tax'. In other words her error so suck it up buttercup and own your error by keeping the yarn and paying it forward by making more knockers. Now that's making lemonade out of her lemons. The owner should not have to eat the loss on her behalf nor should the owner have to make something for the shop. Can you imagine the insanity if every customer wanted to return an item? I don't understand why the owner should have to be inconvenienced because Phyllis didn't do her due diligence.


She's human and made a mistake. You come over as very judgmental. At least she was honest.


----------



## grannykeever (May 11, 2016)

What I don't understand is why return It? If you were making the knockers for charity, could you not make several out of the two Skeins? Also, even though I would not approve of how the storest owner handled the situation, I sure would not want to pay full price for yarn that was obviously used.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi I am right across the river from you so I do know what shop you are talking about. The only time I have ever heard of a credit being given in a shop was if the skein was not used at all so that being said depending on the policy there I would just suck it up and use the yarn for something else, hard lesson to learn and I am sorry.


----------



## phyllisab (Sep 23, 2013)

makeitsew2750 said:


> Hi I am right across the river from you so I do know what shop you are talking about. The only time I have ever heard of a credit being given in a shop was if the skein was not used at all so that being said depending on the policy there I would just suck it up and use the yarn for something else, hard lesson to learn and I am sorry.


Which river?


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

York River


----------

